# shop security



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Not safety but security. I have window and door alarms. Even though I live in a very safe area. What do you do to keep those tools secure?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Same as you*

In addition don't allow strangers in the shop.
Kept the doors, if they have street exposure closed.
Don't make a lot of noise at night, sounds carry better.
If the shop is not attached, there are greater concerns and wireless alarms like a driveway signal that would alert you in the house is good.
Security window films are getting more popular: http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=window security film&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:window security film

A dog of any size is good. Alligators are better but harder to train.  Tell the kids that your shop is a secret club and no one can join unless they pass the test.... make up something.
Booby traps are frowned upon by law enforcement, but live wires have been known to get wired incorrectly by "accident".

An armed society is a polite society...I forget who said that.
I have a separate cell phone dial out to the monitoring station if the phone lines were to be compromised, and they are also monitored by a line fault detector. 
Close off escape routes from your yard with gates and or fences if allowed. 
Lighting is the best deterrent at night. A full time flood light illuminates the yard and garage entrances, a small price to pay for that convenience and peace of mind.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

And my two dogs.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Now it is Dominick and not Dominicka???

Guessing this is either your wife or daughter. If not please give me the details of your security patrol firm. If she don't shoot them she'll sure distract them, job done either way. 



Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dominick said:


> View attachment 59450
> 
> 
> And my two dogs.


Mossberg 835?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

My shop will ultimately be set up open to the public so security will be a big thing. One side is on a boundary, back to an open lane via a carport and front facing the highway though set back level with back of the house. 

I will be going for a 16 camera survalence system, sensor lights, maybe an alarm & possibly a dog. Not to mention locks on doors and windows will be skylights.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mengtian said:


> Mossberg 835?


Browning bps hunter.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Now it is Dominick and not Dominicka???
> 
> Guessing this is either your wife or daughter. If not please give me the details of your security patrol firm. If she don't shoot them she'll sure distract them, job done either way.
> 
> ...


No that's my wife's cousins daughter. And yes she's a cutie.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Security is always a concern. I have a background in security (burglary alarms and cameras) and am currently building a new workshop that has security in mind. Just today I was wiring all of the windows and door to my burglary system as well as installing wire for IP based security cameras to tie into my existing system. I am also a believer in motion lights, most theives are scared of them.

Preventing someone from stealing from me is great but, living in a safe neighborhood, I am more concerned about someone breaking in and hurting themselves.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Infrared is your friend!! Floodlight any camera coverage with supplemental IR lighting to extend the range.
Motion detectors are an excellent addition once you get the sensitivity set correctly.
Aside from that... nothing will chill someone in their tracks like the sound of an 870 Remington pump being racked!
..Jon..


----------

